# URGENT!!! PREGNANT Flat coat/golden/Lab mix to DIE in Florida!



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope someone helps her ACC. I've tried to stay out of some of these threads because sometimes I just can't help and I get physically ill thinking about these wonderful dogs who get put down.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

I haven't seen one posted here that hasn't been saved. I hope she's not the first.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

NOBODY has come forward.
someone has offered a $150 donation.

Please send to all FL rescues!!!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Can Carol's rescue help???


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I want to so badly, but I just can't. I am full.


----------



## Kelmel (Apr 7, 2009)

I emailed A Better Life Pet Rescue in Ocoee (near Orlando).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thankyou! Remember she comes with a donation!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish our rescue could help but we have possibly 4 pregnant females coming in.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*

I got an email from [email protected] last night at 7:01 PM, saying SOPHIE has a rescue, but I NEVER believe it until the dog is OUT of the shelter and accepted by the rescue.

I emld. Hope to ask if she can please tell me the name of the rescue, so everyone keep circulating beautiful, SWEET, Pregnant, Sophie, in the meantime.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Fingers crossed, this is so sad! If I had a farm I would take them all!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Here is reply from Hope, as to what rescue*

*Here is reply I just rcvd. from Hope as to what rescue is taking her:*


She has an offer for a few I don't know which one Miss Arnette chose, but she will be fine...Hope


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bless all of you!!*

BLESS ALL OF YOU!!!!

Sophie is safe and alive because of all of you here.

Here is the email I just rcvd. from Chris Carney [email protected]

*Just talked to Jody, Sophie is safe! She was pulled by Second Chance 
Rescue!
Thank you SO much for your help. You are all angels.
-Chris*


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

whew, again, no dogs lost since I've been a member. Yay for all of you!!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wonderful!!!!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

What are heart sticks?

(YAY SHE'S SAVED!!!      )


----------

